# Refuse a service animal? Disabled passengers are planning on suing individual drivers



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

There is a movement afoot to go after individual drivers who refuse service animals.....if you dont want to take them, you dont deserve the privilege of transporting people. You run the risk of a process server knocking on your door and handing you a summons to court.....and you have no one to blame but yourself.....better call saul!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Somebody make my day %)

I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list

Sudden attacks of CAN'T BREATHE / CAN'T SEE / CAN'T THINk (...and thus - *can't drive*) trump anything and everything

Why? Cause we deserve pity and respect more than another condition? NOPE~~~!!!

...why then? Oh I dunno, maybe because we
TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for those we drive, directly, and for the safety of other actors on the road??

It would be literally CRIMINAL NEGLECT TO KNOWINGLY RISK IMPAIRED DRIVING.

Drivers who know animal contact may make their eyelids swell to the size of their lips have NO RIGHT to take on unfamiliar animals on their vehicle

Public and workplace safety & criminal law trump civil discrimination regulations

Political correctness is NOT a valid defense against knowingly endangering others

Personal safety, the safety of others, and the preservation thereof, however, ARE a valid defense against a whole lotta things... (If you run for your life from a threat, for example, any jaywalking tickets are easily beatable in court)


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Somebody make my day %)
> 
> I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list
> 
> ...


If you are that allergic you dont belong driving customers around. What if someone gets in that has a pet? Are you going to go blind from a severe allergy? If so, you are not physcially capable of performing the tasks of a driver. Find something else to do


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uh-uh, friend. That's discrimination.


YOU are discriminating against MY legitimate health issue. In my workplace.

Cmon, I'm not even -tryjng- to lay that trap here... It's so glaringly obvious that theonly reason you can't see it is cause you're carrying the torch for the other side of the coin.

You can't bar me from a profession in the basis of 0.3% of potential leads being physically impossible for me (I counted; all 3 just pets, BTW)


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Uh-uh, friend. That's discrimination.
> 
> YOU are discriminating against MY legitimate health issue. In my workplace.
> 
> ...


Show me case law where you would win based on your position and I will capitulate


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Why is the only answer to a problem "find something else to do or you knew before you started"? I fully agree we need to carry service animals. A simple paper from Adieu's doctor should take care of that problem concerning not being able to carry service animals. In most if not all states, employeers are required to make accomidations for disabilities. Contractors have the same abilites and I would consider extreme aleriges a disability with doctor instructions to avoid. If you cannot provide medical documentation stating your inability to carry or be around service animals, then you must provide transportation or face some very bad consequences!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

So Uber / Lyft is just going to hand out the drivers personal info because some random person says they were refused service because of an animal?

not likely.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> So Uber / Lyft is just going to hand out the drivers personal info because some random person says they were refused service because of an animal?
> 
> not likely.


no...your license plate is public information and your information can be released with a proper legal request.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> no...your license plate is public information and your information can be released with a proper legal request.


have you ever personally been successful getting info using that method?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Precedent?? Seriously?
> 
> Show me pre-inception precedent for emancipation....desegregation.... Women's equality.... Human rights jn general? Oh, and last but not least, FOR ADA?????
> 
> ...


That is what I thought...have a nice day


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> have you ever personally been successful getting info using that method?


Personally? No...but I have worked for insurance companies that use public information requests to get the information so they can track a scofflaw. Its also used by skip tracers to find your information. Believe me, its easier than you think to get the information


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Personally? No...but I have worked for insurance companies that use public information requests to get the information so they can track a scofflaw. Its also used by skip tracers to find your information. Believe me, its easier than you think to get the information


Yes, an insurance company can get the info... but they will NOT share it with anybody.

Skip tracers? Insurance companies?? how exactly will they come into play here?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Yes, an insurance company can get the info... but they will NOT share it with anybody.
> 
> Skip tracers? Insurance companies?? how exactly will they come into play here?


If you dont believe that an ADA advocate will not be able to get your information you are living under a rock. I look forward to the suits being filed because it is going to be interesting to see how this issue is resolved


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

I still think medical documents would take care of this problem.









*Federal Law Prohibits Discrimination Of Breed,Size,Training Level Or Age Of Any Emotional Support Or Service Dog,* Emotional support dogs do not have to be trained to perform any specific task. Service dogs can be trained by their owners or in any other manner the owner desires.

*People With Service Animals Must Be Allowed Access To All Public Accommodations.* This right takes precedence over all state and local laws which might otherwise prohibit animals in those places such as Stores, Malls, Restaurants, Hotels/Resorts, Airlines,Cruises, Taxi cabs, Buses just to name a f


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Onthelake56 said:


> Why is the only answer to a problem "find something else to do or you knew before you started"? I fully agree we need to carry service animals. A simple paper from Adieu's doctor should take care of that problem concerning not being able to carry service animals. In most if not all states, employeers are required to make accomidations for disabilities. Contractors have the same abilites and I would consider extreme aleriges a disability with doctor instructions to avoid. If you cannot provide medical documentation stating your inability to carry or be around service animals, then you must provide transportation or face some very bad consequences!


PROVIDE! Exactly.... Nobody's saying kick anybody to kerb in the sahara desert at 4am.

And nobody says YOU have to handle close proximity to an animal personally

JUST that you gotta facilitate solutions (which U/L generally do, via all y'all legally terrified folk), and possibly look into options if that most obvious one falls thru

It's sort of like when their model of wheelchair can't fit in your model or vehicle....it might've been a HUGElegal liability but fortunately, U/L have a variety of vehicles, so suddenly all ya gotta do is help facilitate a setup with a vehicle that fits and a driver who can

Its like BATHROOMS - some number of regular stalls are suddenly A-OK when a smaller number of wheelchair stalls is added.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Just like the bathroom issue with transgenders, many of these "I claim this or that" laws will sooner or later make it up the judicial cycle until they are better defined and certifiable. Below is a quote from the service animal registration site clearly showing anyone can claim anything in 50+ states. Until better certified, we will all be facing / fighting the system.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

We expect and hope that you will use this registry as intended and in a responsible and respectful manner. Registration is conducted under the honor system and we are not required to verify any disability or review any documentation to verify any disability, nor does any law require you to register, any individual found to abuse this registry will be expelled from the registry. The registry is not intended to be a certification process and we do not judge the proficiency of our registrants in any way, and nor would that be necessary under the law. Of course, we recognize that under the law you are allowed to train your own animal and we can not be responsible or liable for the actions of dog owners or their dogs either online or offline. Please obey all laws as they apply to your situation.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Yes, an insurance compadon't botheran get the info... but they will NOT share it with anybody.
> 
> Skip tracers? Insurance companies?? how exactly will they come into play here?


It's a rather basic "remake the world to my convenience" fantasy, don't bother

He's seeing SA units or Commissars hounding his opponents and destroying their lives for daring to disagree, as he watches with glee

Ahhh...youth! It's almost nostalgic, really


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Onthelake56 said:


> Just like the bathroom issue with transgenders, many of these "I claim this or that" laws will sooner or later make it up the judicial cycle until they are better defined and certifiable. Below is a quote from the service animal registration site clearly showing anyone can claim anything in 50+ states. Until better certified, we will all be facing / fighting the system.


Definitely! Nowadays, is anybody even sure whether "my fluid gender identity shifts towards the feminine when my bladder hurts" is the new fakeservicedog, a crude bur protected politically incorrect t statement, or just your basic business - as - usual misdemeanor?


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

I can see both sides of this problem. Do not allow my own animal in my car. Until the "liberal laws" include some type of medical certification, we will each have to sail our own boats in our desired direction and face the winds of incomplete or non-logical laws as they arrise.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Onthelake56 said:


> I still think medical documents would take care of this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl, you pullled this claptrap from www.officialservicedogregistry.com, one of the many websites that charge $100 for worthless "official" dog ID cards and registration on an equally valueless database.

Have a read of the offcial government ADA website instead, then come back and tell us what the law says on emotional support dogs, on service dogs and service dog training.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LOl, you pullled this claptrap from www.officialservicedogregistry.com, one of the many websites that charge $100 for worthless "official" dog ID cards and registration on an equally valueless database.
> 
> Have a read of the offcial government ADA website instead, then come back and tell us what the law says on emotional support dogs, on service dogs and service dog training.


Good catch, I was wondering if someone was gonna speak up. You are right, go check the official guidelines and you will find a very narrow definition of a service animal that is protected under federal law


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Good catch, I was wondering if someone was gonna speak up. You are right, go check the official guidelines and you will find a very narrow definition of a service animal that is protected under federal law


Yeah, according to the ID card / registration scam sites, if it has four legs and says "woof" then it's automatically a service dog. Nope...


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

I did get the information from that site as I have always heard their was no certification requirement and that anyone could claim their pet as a service animal. Please provide link to gov site you quoted as I do want to follow the law. If it still says no certification required for the oh for mention service animal claim, then, I stand by my observation that the law is incomplete and "should require some type of certification"!


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Good catch, I was wondering if someone was gonna speak up. You are right, go check the official guidelines and you will find a very narrow definition of a service animal that is protected under federal law


Did you just agree with what you have been against in this whole conversation? I am glad to see that you finally agree that anyone can "claim" what may not be the case.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Onthelake56 said:


> I did get the information from that site as I have always heard their was no certification requirement and that anyone could claim their pet as a service animal. Please provide link to gov site you quoted as I do want to follow the law. If it still says no certification required for the oh for mention service animal claim, then, I stand by my observation that the law is incomplete and "should require some type of certification"!


Disagree - visually impaired people, for example, already have to handle a dog, maybe a cane as well; the last thing they need is to have to carry around and produce some kind of ID or certificate just to be able to enter the same public areas that able bodied people can go without having to show any ID.

As for the specific ADA regulations on service dogs and where to find the regs, that's already been covered ad nauseum here.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> If you dont believe that an ADA advocate will not be able to get your information you are living under a rock. I look forward to the suits being filed because it is going to be interesting to see how this issue is resolved


I don't think any suits will be filed. Nobody can easily get the drivers personal information. No lawyer will take on a case not knowing if the driver has two nickels to rub together, or in the case of an Uber/Lyft driver one nickel.

ADA "adocates" need deeper pockets, like the b.s. suits brought against business' that don't have compliant bathrooms...

I have a regular pax who has a b.s. "service animal" that flies with her... I charge her $20 extra to LAX when she brings the dog.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Onthelake56 said:


> Did you just agree with what you have been against in this whole conversation? I am glad to see that you finally agree that anyone can "claim" what may not be the case.


If you fail to see what I ahve been saying in this conversation then comprehension is not your strong suit is it?


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> If you fail to see what I ahve been saying in this conversation then comprehension is not your strong suit is it?


My apologies , I thought you have been saying we all have to carry any pet claimed to be a service dog. I certainly do think their are many disabilities that would require a service animal and if at all possible, we should try to accommodate.

And you are correct per ADA, but, there are two questions I can ask them which will determine if the animal gets in my car. See ADA site noted below for all of us that were not aware.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have a regular pax who has a b.s. "service animal" that flies with her... I charge her $20 extra to LAX when she brings the dog.


More than fair on your part.

I allow no emotional dogs or other pet dogs whatsoever. Ride denied. Cats, on the other hand, are always welcome, because I like them.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

From ADA.gov site.

Q7: What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?

A: In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two speci c questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability.

As I said, law is incomplete and anyone can claim this.
*Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA*
*https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.pdf*


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

I transported a service dog on Friday. The guy was nice enough to call in advance to let me know in case I was allergic. The pax didn't have any obvious physical disability so I'm assuming it was emotional support dog. The medium sized dog with no stupid vest was well behaved but left behind a bunch a pet hair. We shouldn't have to be cleaning up after someone's pet. He could of called and said my dog is going to leave a mess. BTW, I think the guy is a fraud and a narcissistic d-bag for taking advantage.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I don't think any suits will be filed. Nobody can easily get the drivers personal information. No lawyer will take on a case not knowing if the driver has two nickels to rub together, or in the case of an Uber/Lyft driver one nickel.


I disagree on no suits will be filed. Uber/Lyft will be named in such lawsuits ALONG with the driver. There are ADA lawsuit trolls that go around finding violations and filing such lawsuits regularly. They are a royal pain in the ass. But in their cases, they will probably have a properly identified true service dog.

I just hate the fake service dogs. **** those riders.


----------



## Phenoyx (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey, I just wanted to throw my two cents in. Some states and provinces require dogs to be restrained by a dog seatbelt. So unless you have one in your car if it applies to where you live, you really shouldn't be carrying animals anyways


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

*wow, I drove a cab for 13 years and always accepted service animals. If you have health issues, whether a doctors note will clear each incident, is questionable in the transportation business. You can have dog hair on a person with no dog in the car and I would think you will have a problem too!. I would suggest to work in some other field. That is not a terrible insulting suggestion. Pick you fights, life will be full of potential battles, Question is, will you win the war cheaply?*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Posting this on 4th July weekend pretty much condensed EVERYTHING that's been going wrong with this country lately

Emo support? No conditions or qualifiers? Bullied down everyone's throats?

Cuuuute.. .



Onthelake56 said:


> I still think medical documents would take care of this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Posting this on 4th July weekend pretty much condensed EVERYTHING that's been going wrong with this country lately
> 
> Emo support? No conditions or qualifiers? Bullied down everyone's throats?
> 
> Cuuuute.. .


Wait, you're saying that if something is posted on the internet, it might _not_ be truthful? 

Man, this internet thing is a minefield.


----------



## boricano (Nov 23, 2015)

SMH. I personally could care less if you want to bring your pet Bear with you, as long as it don't shit in my car. Only in America can you sue for the silliest shit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> There is a movement afoot to go after individual drivers who refuse service animals.....


This "trend", if indeed it is a "trend" would be opposite to what has occurred with respect to the taxicab business and refusal to transport. The trend has been to sue the company, as the cab driver has nothing for the busybody do-gooders to take. What is funny about it here is that with two or three exceptions, even the cab companies do not have anything for the do-gooders to take. Put it this way: given a choice of the balance sheet of a D.C. cab company in the late twentieth or early twenty-first century and that of a Colorado short line in the 1930s, I would take the Colorado railroad every time.

They are going to sue an Uber driver whose only asset is a beat up, six year old Camry with over one-hundred thousand miles on it on which he still owes money? _*What*_ lawyer, even the most _*do-gooderest, busybodiest*_ lawyer, is going to take a case like that?



Adieu said:


> Political correctness is NOT a valid defense against knowingly endangering others


You, perhaps, have never heard of the Democratic National Committee?



UberPartnerDennis said:


> I look forward to the suits being filed because it is going to be interesting to see how this issue is resolved


What will be "interesting" will be finding out how these lawyers plan on getting paid.



Onthelake56 said:


> "liberal laws" include some type of medical certification


The District of Columbia is run by people who make "liberal laws". Here, if a cab driver files a medical certificate from his physician that states that he is allergic to animals, the Taxicab Commission will issue him a copy to keep in his cab and he will be exempted from hauling animals of any kind.



LAuberX said:


> No lawyer will take on a case not knowing if the driver has two nickels to rub together, or in the case of an Uber/Lyft driver one nickel.


Even the worst busybody do-gooder lawyer will not take a case unless there is money in it.



elelegido said:


> I allow no dogs whatsoever. Ride denied. Cats, on the other hand, are always welcome, because I like them.


Dogs are fine with me. I will accept cats, but at the owner's risk and peril with the emphasis on the peril and to the cat(s). Ya' see, GF is a Tweety Bird nut, so she has her Tweety Birds everywhere, including in all cars. As everyone knows, Tweety Bird is hazardous to the health of bad ol' puddy 'tats.



ResIpsaUber said:


> Uber/Lyft will be named in such lawsuits ALONG with the driver.
> 
> There are ADA lawsuit trolls that go around finding violations and filing such lawsuits regularly.


They will receive nothing from the driver and whatever from the TNCs (although if there is anything to what I have been reading about Lyft, there might not be too much to take, there, either). As you correctly state, usually it is professional claimants and busybody do-gooders.



wilskro said:


> *I drove a cab for 13 years. If you have health issues, whether a doctors note will clear each incident, is questionable in the transportation business.*


In the District of Columbia, a cab driver who has an allergy must file a form from his doctor that verifies the allergy. The Taxicab Commission gives you a verified copy to keep in your cab. If you do the above, you are exempt from hauling any animals of any kind.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Dogs are fine with me. I will accept cats, but at the owner's risk and peril with the emphasis on the peril and to the cat(s). Ya' see, GF is a Tweety Bird nut, so she has her Tweety Birds everywhere, including in all cars. As everyone knows, Tweety Bird is hazardous to the health of bad ol' puddy 'tats.


I do allow genuine service dogs, but no emo dogs or other pet dogs.

Regarding birds, each to his own, I guess. I like them, but my father suffers from ornithophobia. Back in the old country, we're not technologically advanced like here in the US - houses don't have screens on the windows. If a little sparrow or such flew into the house, my big, strapping 200lb dad would make a bolt for the door and get my mother to show it out. It was quite funny to watch. But then if a moth flew in she'd hit the roof and run a mile. Which was also highly entertaining for a young lad.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL, so I refuse animals. They sue me. I Lose. How they going to collect ? I don't have anything. Can't squeeze blood out of a turnip.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes that is there in D.C.--but you need to ask if there are acceptions, and not just go it alone. Such a simple point is people are afraid to ask questions, to the right people. Very simple--another point that is a cab company--we are talking about UBER/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

I have official service animal accommodations. I just pop the trunk and put the animal inside.


----------



## censoredbytheFCC (Jun 25, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Somebody make my day %)
> 
> I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list
> 
> ...


No offense but this isn't your line of work if you're allergic. You wouldn't even


Adieu said:


> Somebody make my day %)
> 
> I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list
> 
> ...


No offense but this isn't your line of work if you're allergic. You wouldn't even be allowed to drive in NYC; the TLC banned allergic drivers from operating for-hire.

Also, you know that every public place of business has to comply with this regulation too, right?


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> So Uber / Lyft is just going to hand out the drivers personal info because some random person says they were refused service because of an animal? not likely.


It is actually quite easy. When a lawsuit gets filed, the person initially sues Uber/Lyft only. Then they name multiple other parties that might be liable but whose identities they do not know as "John Does 1-10" etc. Once the lawsuit is then pending, they can ask other parties and non-parties alike for information through subpoenas. Once they have then identified other parties that might be liable, they then amend the lawsuit to name those parties directly and serve the lawsuit.

As to the policy of Uber and Lyft on Service dogs - if they get hit with a complaint, they will immediately deactivate the driver and investigate somewhat. If the refusal to carry a bona fide service dog appears to be willful, they will not have a choice but permanent deactivation in order to cover their ass. At that point, the TNC is probably doing all they can to kiss the ass, I mean, appease, the disabled person.

Contrary to popular belief, some drivers do have their own homes and assets (yes, they do exist) and those drivers are probably smart enough to comply with ADA rules. In any event, a driver might not be sued except by lawsuit troll, but don't think it might not happen. Although most drivers are probably on the poor side with little or no assets and likely to be "judgment proof", they probably have insurance and Uber/Lyft commercial policy will probably be implicated. Lawsuits happen, especially ADA based lawsuits, and the driver will be named just the same.

But during that whole time, the driver will have to find somewhere else to generate a living cause it sure as hell won't be Uber/Lyft.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

ADA pax can suck my exhaust :?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Be sure to charge them a cleaning fee!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mountainsoloist said:


> I have official service animal accommodations. I just pop the trunk and put the animal inside.


An airport shuttle service was sued for requiring seeing eye dogs to go in crates, not with their person. They were sued because the service dog must be allowed to stay WITH the person. Separating them is considered on par with taking away a person's artificial legs.

An uber driver actually did this btw,and was sued.

Trunks are dangerous places to be anyway, with the fumes.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I have never been asked to accommodate an animal, however in doing so I could inform the pax that there is a mandatory cleaning fee. And the animal has to ride in the cargo area.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They were sued because the service dog must be allowed to stay WITH the person. Separating them is considered on par with taking away a person's artificial legs.


That's why I never separate the human from the beast


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Somebody make my day %)
> 
> I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list
> 
> ...


But is it worth having to DEFEND yourself in Federal Court? I DO side with you about the allergies, mine are also horrific, however unfortunately that doesn't and wouldn't be a defense to the A.D.A. 
Source: I called them.

RC


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> But is it worth having to DEFEND yourself in Federal Court? I DO side with you about the allergies, mine are also horrific, however unfortunately that doesn't and wouldn't be a defense to the A.D.A.
> Source: I called them.
> 
> RC


Who knows

Me I'm saying disability-accomodation laws should COVER (INCLUDE) allergies... That a person could be forced under duress to accept unreasonably hazardous work (just for that specific person due to their specific health issues) on the basis of a law to PROTECT those with health issues from undue difficulties....

Oh the irony


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS I'm not saying "cut me a welfare check & hand my hypoallergenic Siberian cat a go-everywhere vest".... Just decrease the hoops people with chronic intermittent allergies have to jump thru to get their "can't not this / can't not nows" recognized as real, authentic, and unavoidable

It aint just dogs... Stuff like pax whining they want windows down not AC during pollen season.... If neurotic girls with dogs get the same unapologetic 'deal-with-it' privileges as wheelchair dudes missing actual limbs and stuff these days, why do I gotta apologize for running cabin air thru a cabin air filter to avoid extreme difficulty seeing and breathing n stuff??

Surely inability~to~breathe ought to qualify for some minimum modicum of consideration from others if even being a dog owner in need of emotional support cuts it these days????

Besides I'm a single guy cat owner and I drive rideshare for a living.... I myself need all the emotional support I can get....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

If they're going to sue anyone, they're better off suing uber. If they sue solely the drivers, they're not going to get much, if anything at all. It's uber that has all the $$.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> There is a movement afoot to go after individual drivers who refuse service animals.....if you dont want to take them, you dont deserve the privilege of transporting people. You run the risk of a process server knocking on your door and handing you a summons to court.....and you have no one to blame but yourself.....better call saul!


Resident troll Dennis and his sock puppets at it again in this thread...


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

You guys might want to review this from the Uber website. https://newsroom.uber.com/nfb-settlement/

They are running a testing program to evaluate the training and education component by having blind riders take Ubers. Those are super easy to spot, of course and I will have no problem taking a service dog in the clear circumstance. Blind riders have rightfully complained (and sued) when their drivers spot them and then drive off. I think those drivers will be deactivated pretty quick.

But what worries me most is the abusive pretend service dogs that are really just a pet and nothing more.

*Settlement with the National Federation of the Blind*
April 29, 2016 Posted by Sarah

Today we have asked for approval from the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California to settle a lawsuit brought by the local chapter of the National Federation of the Blind.

As part of this settlement, we have agreed to take steps to make clear to drivers using Uber that they are obligated to transport to any passenger with a service animal. If the settlement is approved, drivers will see a pop-up in the Uber app reminding them of this obligation. We will also send periodic email reminders to drivers.

We have also agreed to publish a service animal policy which, in addition to our code of conduct and new deactivation policy, makes clear that any driver found to have refused someone with a service animal will be barred from using the Uber platform.

We will also pay the National Federation of the Blind $225,000 over three years, and the Federation will run a testing program to evaluate the effectiveness of the settlement by having blind riders request and take trips on Uber.

Our goal at Uber is to make transportation options more accessible to all individuals, including those who are blind, low-vision or have other disabilities. We are committed to continuing to build technological solutions that support everyone's ability to easily move around their communities.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously folks, this thread keeps popping up and the law is still the same, by law you have to take the service animal. Period. Just like any other law, you can break it if you so desire. You most likely will get away with it but if you get sued, it will be painful. So feel free to take the chance if you want to but quit trying to make up an argument why you don't have to, it won't hold water.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

If a service animal craps in your car. Will the rider clean it up or will they walk away and just say sorry?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> If a service animal craps in your car. Will the rider clean it up or will they walk away and just say sorry?


Seriously? If they make a mess, you request a cleaning fee.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Well besides being sued, now you can get arrested for refusing to pickup service animals. So maybe you people who think it's legal to refuse may think twice (but likely still too stupid to realize and will still refuse). Though I do find suspicion how a civil act is criminal - be interesting to follow:

http://www.seattletimes.com/news/deputies-uber-driver-refused-ride-to-blind-man-service-dog/


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Those whacky Florida laws...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

There are a lot of folks that are not native to our culture and don't understand our laws. Unlike foreign cabbies who have to at least pass some sort of test to get a license, U/L drivers have no training or testing. Well, Lyft a little, but there's nothing in the mentoring package that tells drivers things like discrimination and service animal laws.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> There are a lot of folks that are not native to our culture and don't understand our laws. Unlike foreign cabbies who have to at least pass some sort of test to get a license, U/L drivers have no training or testing. Well, Lyft a little, but there's nothing in the mentoring package that tells drivers things like discrimination and service animal laws.


I agree to some extend its a training issue or lack of one. But, just based off this exhaustive topic always being brought on UP forums, you see everyone's reaction. So it is not simply they don't necessarily know - it is many don't care. They think their above the law and have the right to be dicks. Until one day it'll bite them in the ass. It could be deactivation, civil law suit, or jail.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Somebody make my day %)
> 
> I'm plenty bullheaded enough to spend a few years in the courts bouncing allergies up to the top of the workplace disabilities list
> 
> ...


You want to pay a lawyer as much as possible to drag the case out while you won't be able to drive for Uber or Lyft? I don't think you've given this any thought.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's interesting. I think the key to Uber's ability to keep exploiting drivers is the illusion that we have control over our lives. The vehement reactions to ADA issues seem to be a result of that lack of control. The law tells you that you have to, period! And yet, people continue to argue because it threatens their sense of control over their environment, work, etc... 

Guess what, the illusion of control is just that, an illusion. You have little say about which pings you accept, rating pax does little to control their bad behavior and refusing service animals will only get you in trouble. Better to save your strength for something that really matters. If the animal makes a mess, it's simple, document and get your cleaning fee. Have allergies, you probably shouldn't be doing this unless you are a cab driver in Washington DC OR you could try to handle the very rare situation with a little tact and diplomacy. How about something crazy like explaining your situation to them and offering to call another car for them at your expense (or not) and then just email Uber or Lyft afterwards, explain the situation and ask them to waive the charge. You'll be doing the right thing both legally and morally and hopefully it won't cost you more than 15 minutes of your time. Just a thought rather than raging against the machine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Demon said:


> You want to pay a lawyer as much as possible to drag the case out while you won't be able to drive for Uber or Lyft? I don't think you've given this any thought.


Entitled turds make me angry. Entitled turds hiding behind legal protections not meant for them, and lashing out at those calling em out on it....make me livid furious.

Guess what I think of not - really - blind people who aren't with the DEA or bomb squad, but just with "emo support" pooches?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BTW, I've driven people with wheelchairs and walkers.

I got proper respect for real disabilities.... It's aggressively chest-beating scammers that are my berserk button.

Sorta like people who cut in line, and then bully anyone who calls em out on it with a menacing "this cuz I'm Jewish/black/etc, huh? HUH?!!?!"

PS i got some small % of black and Jewish blood in me both, and I got two emotional support CATS who are great for mild PTSD, besides (and yet I ain't raisin a fuss about everybody down on the ground and start accommodating me here and now, am I??) .... Oh btw as a kid I tried getting a puppy, but was so darn allergic to it she had to go back

so y'all go ahead try to get me banned for saying my 100% legitimate POV


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Adieu


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 47921
> Adieu


I got leafblowers outside second day in a row, I'm all puffy my chest itches my nose leaks and imma bout ready to start axe murderin' ppl....

With a rusty $8.97 walmart hatchet I got somewhere around Georgia or Alabama, specifically and solely for whackin people upside the head (the idea was intravehicular self defense, at the time)

Just sayin, you know?


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Regardless of all the lawsuits and complaints there are absolutely no animals riding in my car as long as I have control over it.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Since you can't exactly throw a seatbelt on a service dog, does that mean pax is responsible is Poochie goes flying?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Adieu said:


> BTW, I've driven people with wheelchairs and walkers.
> 
> I got proper respect for real disabilities.... It's aggressively chest-beating scammers that are my berserk button.
> 
> ...


You don't get to decide what disabilities are real and which ones aren't.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Demon said:


> You don't get to decide what disabilities are real and which ones aren't.


Decide? No

Catch scammers? Hells yeah son, you'd have to be crazy square to not start noticing in quadruple digits...

Eye for scammers is an acquired trait


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Decide? No
> 
> Catch scammers? Hells yeah son, you'd have to be crazy square to not start noticing in quadruple digits...
> 
> Eye for scammers is an acquired trait


And it's also super illegal. Again, you don't get to decide what disabilities are and you don't get to decide who is disabled and who isn't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Demon said:


> And it's also super illegal. Again, you don't get to decide what disabilities are and you don't get to decide who is disabled and who isn't.


This is America, son

Unlkke some proper states, Peoples Republik of Kalifornia might frown on SHOOTING people who try to defraud you, but aint nobody gonna force me to knowingly get played by scammers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you have water and mints for my service dog Kujo ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you have water and mints for my service dog Kujo ?


I forget, was chocolate toxic to dogs???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I forget, was chocolate toxic to dogs???


Yes ,but I've seen a small dog eat a bag of Hershey's kisses foil wrappers and all!
It survived.
Might have affected it mentally,but the Dog always was mental.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 47921
> Adieu


It appears ,to be a photo of a "Lame Ass"


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I really think UberXL should be mandatory for service animal. They have more room for the animal to move around.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Adieu said:


> This is America, son
> 
> Unlkke some proper states, Peoples Republik of Kalifornia might frown on SHOOTING people who try to defraud you, but aint nobody gonna force me to knowingly get played by scammers


And I'm sure you understand that the Americans With Disabilities Act covers all of America. No one is forcing you to do anything, you voluntarily agree to do it when you sign up for Uber.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

REX HAVOC said:


> I really think UberXL should be mandatory for service animal. They have more room for the animal to move around.


That would be illegal.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you have water and mints for my service dog Kujo ?


Tap or sparkling?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Tap or sparkling?


Kujo does not care for carbonation.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Kujo does not care for carbonation.


How about prune juice?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> There is a movement afoot to go after individual drivers who refuse service animals.....if you dont want to take them, you dont deserve the privilege of transporting people. You run the risk of a process server knocking on your door and handing you a summons to court.....and you have no one to blame but yourself.....better call saul!


Soon as you see the dog, just hit cancel. Uber should have a separate service for these people and no doubt its' a growing market. For many drivers transporting a dog should be a choice and not a rule, and of course we are private contractors not a public service such as a taxi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> How about prune juice?


Kujo likes beer.
He prefers it warm.
Blood temperature.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Kujo likes beer.
> He prefers it warm.
> Blood temperature.


Sounds like my kind of pooch.
Could I rent Kujo to do ride along duty and keep the pax in line?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Soon as you see the dog, just hit cancel. Uber should have a separate service for these people and no doubt its' a growing market. For many drivers transporting a dog should be a choice and not a rule, and of course we are private contractors not a public service such as a taxi.


Don't know how it is in Canada but that would be very hard to implement here, in a small area there might be no disabled service available at a particular time leading to a law suit.

To all, it may chap your ass that you have to deal with this but the law is the law, opinions and posturing aside, it's like speed limits, break them at your own risk only with ADA you don't know what the downside is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like my kind of pooch.
> Could I rent Kujo to do ride along duty and keep the pax in line?


Kujo


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't know how it is in Canada but that would be very hard to implement here, in a small area there might be no disabled service available at a particular time leading to a law suit.
> 
> To all, it may chap your ass that you have to deal with this but the law is the law, opinions and posturing aside, it's like speed limits, break them at your own risk only with ADA you don't know what the downside is.


"The law is the Law", quite so old chap. However, here in this part of Canada Uber is still illegal. Know doubt it would be an interesting court case. First things first, 1.) picking up a passenger using an illegal service. 2.) passenger using an illegal for hire vehicle, 3.) dog being transported in an illegal service. I think the judge would toss the whole matter out.


----------

